# Reformed Confessions Software



## Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2008)

Is anyone aware of Vista compatible free software that has the Reformed Confessions? The old Windows help file that many of us have used is not compatible with Vista. There is a workaround, but according to MS it may be a security risk and requires monkeying around with the registry.


----------

